Ask HN: Should being a conference speaker expose your reputation to destruction? - hoodoof
======
endswapper
No. Currently, in general, it does. A conference speaker is merely a
contributor to a conversation. That should be valued, but understood the
conversation is not held to the same standards of academic, scientific or
professional rigor. At least one of the objectives of a conference is to
broaden the audience for a topic through less formal conversation.

For the sake of clarity, this assumes we are not talking about destruction
through unprofessional, inappropriate or unacceptable behavior, language, etc.

------
UnoriginalGuy
No.

But the internet has become a nasty place where appearing in the public
spotlight for any reason gives strangers reason enough to attack a person's
reputation/character (with little or no resource or potential rebounding
reputation damage).

In particular if you have a controversial view (be it technological or social
controversy) then expect to be pulled apart by strangers.

------
JSeymourATL
Brene Brown has a brilliant take on public speaking, reputations, and being
vulnerable >
[https://www.ted.com/talks/brene_brown_listening_to_shame?lan...](https://www.ted.com/talks/brene_brown_listening_to_shame?language=en)

~~~
endswapper
Agreed. She tells a great story about how she looked at a headline right
before speaking at a conference. She was ready to attack the author until she
realized he was supporting her despite the headline
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAk4cwjvJ0A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAk4cwjvJ0A)).

Her discussion of vulnerability creates an opportunity for us to reconsider
our collective emphasis on "busting" someone as opposed to understanding the
value of a perspective, in a context. It also puts an emphasis on the courage
required to confront vulnerability.

